#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Although we use VPN, how can Google see our actual location?

## Bhavya

Although we thought we were connected to another country network through VPN, we can actually hide our real location. It can be easily detected by Google. So I would like to know although we use VPN, how can Google see our real location? Can you guys clear this doubt?

----------

